# Minimax-Algorithmus bei TicTacToe



## huhunde (11. Mai 2006)

Hi !

Also..Ich muss ein Projekt in der Schule machen - Ich entschied mich für TicTacToe ! Hierbei kann man sich am Anfang des Spiels aussuchen ob man ein 3x3 Feld oder ein 4x4 Feld will. Die 'Felder' hab ich mal ganz einfach mit Buttons gemacht. Funktioniert im Prinzip schon alles. Also, gegeneinander spielen klappt ohne Probleme - nur muss ich nun noch nen Minimax-Algorithmus einbauen, damit man gegen den Computer auch spielen kann. 
Nun, meine Frage: Wie funktioniert der Minimax-Algorithmus ? Ist der Minimax-Algorithmus unabhängig von der Feldgröße ?

Dann noch was..Ich muss zusätzlich noch eine Highscore machen.. Wie öffne ich eine Datei und schreibe in die dann was hinein, sodass es nach dem nächsten Programmablauf noch gespeichert ist !? bzw. wie kann man es machen, dass man die Datei nicht manuell ändern kann sprich schreibgeschützt ist.

Bin über jegliche Art von Hilfestellung sehr erfreut.

MfG.


----------



## gello (11. Mai 2006)

Servus,

also bei dem Minimax-Algorithmus kann ich die im Moment auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht was das Schreiben in eine Datei angeht.  

Neues File anlegen:

```
new File( String path )
```

Schreiben in die Datei:

```
OSW = new OutputStreamWriter(new FileWriter( File f))
OSW.write(...)
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Die Anzahl der möglichen Spielsituationen bei TicTacToe ist abhängig von der Größe des Spielfeldes.
http://www.aihorizon.com/essays/basiccs/trees/minimax.htm

Gruss Tom


----------



## huhunde (18. Mai 2006)

ah..hmpf..Englisch wie immer !

hat aber keiner mal nen minimax-algorithmus in java geschrieben ? ..oder kann mir ihn einer auf deutsch genauer erklären ^^ ? ..hab englisch nicht so gern -,-


----------



## RedWing (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist der Artikel auf wikipedia dazu recht ausführlich, außerdem gibts auch 
nen Pseudocode:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimax-Algorithmus

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## moertle (18. Juni 2008)

muss es dann zwingend dieser Algorithmus sein?
Gerade bei Tic Tac Toe gibt es sicherlich noch andere Wege


----------



## zerix (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber der letzte Beitrag ist über zwei Jahre alt.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## moertle (18. Juni 2008)

o mann =( 
danke für die Info ;-)


----------

